# Newbie



## SandMan (Jun 23, 2016)

well how about an update...............i picked up my demo solo skiff from Delaware Paddle Sports yesterday (thanks so much Brian Kidd) and found a used 4hp Yamaha. So after a round trip of about 580 miles it is time to register and start to rig it out.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome! Sorry I missed your intro!


----------

